# Thule Fahrradträger + Mercuryrahmen



## Irminsul (21. März 2004)

Verehrte Forumsmitglieder,

zum Fahrradtransport per PKW besitze ich einen Thule Fahrradträger (Thule Tour 510), welcher auf dem Autodach montiert wird.

Zum Transport wird das Fahrrad in eine Schiene gehoben und mittels einem Haltearm, an desen  Ende sich eine Gneifzange befindet, die das Unterrohr umschließt, fixiert. Zusätzlich werden die Laufräder mit Felgen-Spannbänder auf der Schiene festgezuhrt.

Da ich seit neuestem ein Berkwerk Mercury-Rahmen (Model 04) habe, macht mir die Fixierung des Fahrrades  am Unterrohr Kopfzerbrechen. 
Aufgrund dessen, dass das Unterrohr sehr dünnwandig ist und beim Transport auf dem PKW, durch den Haltearm des Trägers, die ganze Last aufzunehmen hat, bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob diese Art von Fahhrradträgern für diesen Rahmentyp entspricht.
Ich bin um jede klärende Antwort dankbar, ganz besonders von den Forumsbetreuern der Fa. Bergwerk!

Gruß

Irminsul


----------



## Nomercy (21. März 2004)

Hallo Irminsul,

ich persönlich habe von "alten Hasen" die Empfehlung erhalten möglichst keine "hochwertigen" Rahmen den Klemmen irgend eines Fahrradträgers auszusetzen. Sollte das bloße Befestigen noch keine Schäden hinterlassen, so verläßt die Konstruktion unter den Bedingungen des Transports (Wind/Erschütterungen/Vibrationen) den Bereich der überschaubaren Belastung. Persönlich richte ich mich auch danach und transportiere das Bergwerk ausschließlich im Fahrzeuginnenraum (und das Kettler ggf. auf dem Dach), deswegen fahre ich auch einen großen Kombi. Natürlich ist der Thule Tour 510 schon ein überdurchschnittlich gutes, stabiles Teil und auch für dicke Unterrohre geeignet, allerdings gibt es auch dort die Möglichkeit das die Klemme verrutscht und ein möglicher Schaden droht. Ausserdem habe ich auch gelesen, daß bei sehr großvolumigen Reifen die Spannbänder etwas kurz geraten sein können.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birg (23. März 2004)

Ratschlag: Finger weg von diesem Halter!!! Mein Votec hat sich damit vom Dach verabschieden wollen und wurde nur durch die Radgurte daran gehindert. Das Pedal hat beim Umkippen glücklicherweise nur die Dachzierrinne getroffen! Die Radfelgen waren dafür dahin.
Und das Unterrohr eines Mercury gehört schon zweimal nicht in eine solche Greifzange! Absolute Dellengefahr! Ich transportiere es entweder auf einem Träger auf der Anhängerkupplung oder auf einem Träger auf dem Dach, bei dem die Gabel bei abmontiertem Vorderrad mit einem Schnellspannhebel fixiert wird (ebenfalls Thule). Im Innenraum ist es in der Tat am sichersten aufgehoben...
Bk


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. März 2004)

Hi !

Besorg dir einen Paulchen Heckträger. Da passt das Mercury perfekt rein.
Die Klemmung erfolgt hier am Sitzrohr oder Oberrohr.







Paulchen-System 
(Testsieger in der Bike und an meinem Kangoo !)

Das Paulchen gibt es für fast alle Autotypen, einfach mal auf der Paulchen Webseite / Typenliste nachschauen.

Wolfgang


----------



## Nomercy (28. März 2004)

Hallo auch.

Am "Kangoo" sieht das ja recht vernünftig aus.
Aber, an einem Stufenheck  ...






Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (28. März 2004)

Das Erlebnis von Birg (Rad fast verloren) ist mir auch schon bei Tempo 120 auf der Autobahn passiert. => Pedal hat gemeint mein Dach seinen Konturen anpassen zu müssen => 1200 Schaden. Allerdings war ich wohl zu sorglos bei der Befestigun. Seitdem und einige Tausend km mehr ist nichts mehr passiert.

==> sobald etwas mehr "Kleingeld" da ist wird der Golf durch Minivan oder Kombi getauscht...


----------



## Irminsul (28. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ersteinmal ein Dankeschön für das rege Interesse zu meinem Problem.
Denn Paulchen-Heckträger hatte ich auch schon als Alternativmöglichkeit ins Auge gefasst, aber nachdem ich mir diesen kürzlich, in der "First-Class" Ausführung, im Ladengeschäft betrachten konnte, bin ich eigentlich nicht mehr so ganz überzeugt. 
Mich stört die Befestigung des Rahmens mittels diesem abschließbaren Bügel.
Am Sitzrohr, wie am Oberrohr könnte es zu einer Kollision mit der Zugverlegung kommen. Außerdem muss der Rahmen, an der Stelle wo der Bügel zum Anliegen kommt, gesondert geschützt werden, sonst läuft man Gefahr, dass dieser am Lack beschädigt wird. Diese Bedenken sind im Moment noch rein hypothetisch, da kein passendes Rad zur Verfügung stand, um dieses am Träger zu Montieren.
Was mir auch nicht gefiel, war die Verarbeitung. Für knapp 350,- Euro darf man da schon etwas mehr erwarten.
Eventuell könnte ich auf die Idee kommen mir eine Anhängerkupplung ans Auto anbauen zu lassen und einen Kupplungsträger zum Radtransport zu Nutzen.
Einen ganz bestimmten habe ich auch schon in die nähere Auswahl gezogen. Es handelt sich um das Modell "Duro S" von Atera. Die sind bei mir hier direkt um die Ecke. Hängt alles nur vom Preis ab!

Gruß

Irminsul


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. März 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo auch.
> 
> Am "Kangoo" sieht das ja recht vernünftig aus.
> Aber, an einem Stufenheck  ...
> ...



Das Paulchen gibt es auch als Tieflader ....






Womit das Thema mit der Optik keins mehr ist.

Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## Irminsul (31. März 2004)

@wolfi_1

Könntest Du ein Bild einstellen, worauf zu sehen ist, wie das BW-Mercury am Paulchen montiert wird. Speziell interessiert mich die Besfestigung am Sitz- oder Oberrohr. Schonmal ein Dankeschön im voraus!

Gruß Irminsul


----------



## wolfi_1 (31. März 2004)

Irminsul schrieb:
			
		

> @wolfi_1
> 
> Könntest Du ein Bild einstellen, worauf zu sehen ist, wie das BW-Mercury am Paulchen montiert wird. Speziell interessiert mich die Besfestigung am Sitz- oder Oberrohr. Schonmal ein Dankeschön im voraus!
> 
> Gruß Irminsul



Hab leider kein Bild davon  
Haben unsere Bikes mit dem Paulchen im letzten Sommer bis in die Toskana transportiert.

Die abschließbare Klemmvorrichtung ist in den beiden silbernen Schienen fixiert und greift über eine verstellbare Klaue das Rahmenrohr eines Bikes.

Wolfgang


----------



## birg (1. April 2004)

Ich habe vor ca. 2 Monaten einem ausländischen Verein (RR) einen Heck-Paulchenträger für deren Vereins-V-Klasse (Merz.) besorgt. Ganz raffinierte Befestigung unter dem Hecknummernschild (deren Schrauben) und oberhalb der Heckklappe. Neulich die Rückmeldung: Hochzufrieden. Vielleicht gibt es ähnliche Befestigungsmöglichkeiten auch für andere KFZ-Modelle!?
MfG
Bk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (16. April 2004)

hallo,

also ich habe mir ende letzten jahres ein thule ClipOn high gekauft, für die hecklappe. da werden die räder auch am oberrohr oder sitzrohr befestigt und die schellen sind mit gummi ausgelegt, klappt super , ohne züge oder ähnliches zu zerlegen.
und das ganze an meinem twingo...  

habe den träger mit 5 jahren garantie bei ebay für 129,- gekauft, kostet normal 220,-!!!
mein storck hält er super und der träger verfügt über eine schnellvorrichtung, mit welcher man ihn ruck-zuck auf dem heck befestigt hat. mußt mal auf der homepage von thule gucken, ist echt super das teil.

gruß

sebastian


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. April 2004)

Irminsul schrieb:
			
		

> @wolfi_1
> 
> Könntest Du ein Bild einstellen, worauf zu sehen ist, wie das BW-Mercury am Paulchen montiert wird. Speziell interessiert mich die Besfestigung am Sitz- oder Oberrohr. Schonmal ein Dankeschön im voraus!
> 
> Gruß Irminsul



Hab jetzt endlich eine (gebrauchte) Digicam und hier sind die gewünschten Bilder :
















Selfmade Überzieher für das Sattelrohr, da die Stütze raus muß wenn ein 2. Bike aufs Paulchen drauf kommt. Garantiert gefühlsecht .... :






Hier die Beladung mit meinem Mercury und dem Focus meiner Freundin :











Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## Irminsul (18. April 2004)

@wolfi_1

Vielen Dank für die Bilder!  

Vielleicht werde ich mir ja doch den Paulchen Fahrrad Heckträger zulegen. Bei mir würde der jedoch an einem Schrägheck angebracht werden müssen. Eine Alternative währe der Tieflader, aber das Wiederrum sprengt den Preisrahmen!   

Gruß Irminsul


----------



## aki (14. September 2004)

Habt Ihr schon einmal Nacgedacht welchen Belastungen so ein Bike bei einem Downhill mit Biker, Rucksack und allem was noch am Bike ist, ausgesetzt ist?

So eine Belastung hält so manches Autodach nicht stand aber Ihr habt Angst um den Rahmen bei normalem Transport! Klar das man die Klemmschraube am Unterrohr nicht mit Gewalt anzieht. Genauso doch die Klemmschraube beim Heckträger wobei mir die Befstigung am Bild auch nicht gerade Soft erscheint. Und die Belastungen sind wohl um nichts geringer am Rahmen. Eher noch Stärker da das Bike Seitlich der Fahrtrichtung montiert ist.

Es gibt da auch Radträger mit zwei Klemmschrauben, eine über und eine unter dem Rohr und die Räder noch zusätzlich mit Kabelbinder an der Schiene befestigt- Was soll da noch geschehen?

Wenn ich da sehe wie manche mit 180 Sachen und mehr mit den Rädern am Dach über die Autobahn heizen dann Wundert einem ja nichts mehr!


----------



## Nomercy (14. September 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Irminsul,
> ich persönlich habe von "alten Hasen" die Empfehlung erhalten möglichst keine "hochwertigen" Rahmen den Klemmen irgend eines Fahrradträgers auszusetzen. Sollte das bloße Befestigen noch keine Schäden hinterlassen, so verläßt die Konstruktion unter den Bedingungen des Transports (Wind/Erschütterungen/Vibrationen) den Bereich der überschaubaren Belastung. Persönlich richte ich mich auch danach und transportiere das Bergwerk ausschließlich im Fahrzeuginnenraum (und das Kettler ggf. auf dem Dach), deswegen fahre ich auch einen großen Kombi. Natürlich ist der Thule Tour 510 schon ein überdurchschnittlich gutes, stabiles Teil und auch für dicke Unterrohre geeignet, allerdings gibt es auch dort die Möglichkeit das die Klemme verrutscht und ein möglicher Schaden droht. Ausserdem habe ich auch gelesen, daß bei sehr großvolumigen Reifen die Spannbänder etwas kurz geraten sein können.
> 
> Gruß
> Nomercy


           Hallo!

 Also ich habe in der Not - und entgegen meinen eigenen Befürchtungen - doch einen Dachgepäckträger OHNE PROBLEME zum Einsatz gebracht!

 Es ist der Thule ProRide 591. Ein leicht montierbarer Fahrradhalter. Er ist selbstjustierend und ermöglicht das einfache Auf- bzw. Abladen des Fahrrades, da sich die Befestigung auf Höhe des Fahrzeugdachs befindet. Die Klemme ist sehr gut gummigepolstert und wird mit der Hand straff angezogen. Nach 1500km war am Unterrohr des Mercury nichts zu sehen!






           Alternativer Biketransport zum Transalp:






           Gruß
           Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. September 2004)

Süß, das kleine Rädchen in der Mitte ... wenn es mal groß ist, was will es mal werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

